
Ask HN: What's your go-to MVP stack? - mhlgio
If you had a billion dollars idea right now, how would you go about implementing an MVP? I&#x27;m talking about:<p>* front-end (React, Vue, Angular, language?)<p>* styling (Material UI, Bootstrap?)<p>* backend processing (language, frameworks, hosting?)<p>* external services (mailing, database, cloud provider?)<p>Context: I&#x27;m trying to build an MVP for an idea, and trying to cure myself from FOMO and stop wasting time on making decisions.
======
jack_riminton
I’m a rails fan because of the sheer speed, so... Frontend: a lightweight
jacket framework such as Stimulus, but if there was going to be a mobile app
then React Styling: Tailwind Backend: Rails Storage and some processing:
Amazon S3 and Lambda depending on the jobs

------
rasengan
I would use whatever causes the least amount of friction and maximum
simplicity in implementing the MVP.

Everything can be refactored and improved as the concept proves itself out.

~~~
mhlgio
That's exactly what I'm asking for! Speed of development is what I'm looking
for.

------
topicseed
* front-end — react

* styling — ant design

* backend processing — app engine, functions (nodejs, typescript)

* external services — postgres, firestore

And GCP though I do have some stuff running in AWS, too.

